# Helpful Assistance Please



## cgraham (Feb 15, 2015)

Got a question for everyone here, wanting to tap into some knowledge.... I have noticed that my wheels are throwing out alittle grease on the inside of both my wheels, so I am wanting to get my bearings, seals and races changed out on both left and right sides.

Called around for a couple of quotes, and here is what I am getting.. Shop labor is running $75-85 per hour, plus bearing kits between $15-25 per kit, and grease.. Advised that it usually runs around 2 - 2 1/2 hours to do both sides.. So I am looking at close to $230 for the bearing change, and thats not including balancing them back out.. 

Any suggestions on shops that might do it alittle cheaper around Knoxville, TN? 

I have thought about trying to do it myself, but am worried I will screw it up..


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 15, 2015)

It's not hard to do and something you really should learn to do yourself. There are lots of videos on youtube.
For the price you quoted you can buy 2 new hubs with bearings and seals ready to install a couple cases of beer and still have cash in your pocket.


----------



## fish devil (Feb 15, 2015)

That is an insane high price. Fairly easy job to do yourself. Like stated above you can purchase 2 new hubs/bearings cheaper.


----------



## lugoismad (Feb 15, 2015)

It takes you an hour to do yourself.

Watch some youtube videos. You'll be fine.


----------



## SumDumGuy (Feb 16, 2015)

As stated go ahead and do it yourself. It is a simple thing to do and once you try it you'll be very aware of that fact.
A new set of hubs ready to go, again as stated previously, is a very simple way of doing the job.


I am getting ready to do the bearings on one of my trailers. Looking at kits for the job I found that on ebay they are $8 (1 inch spindle - bearings races and seals).

The only tools required are a socket or lug that will fit your wheel nuts, a pair of pliers or similar to bend and remove the castle nut pin, and a soft punch and hammer to remove old bearing races. 

It is an easy and "fun" job; and you get to play with grease (maybe you might include gloves to the tools required  ).


----------



## KMixson (Feb 16, 2015)

Do it yourself and save some money. There are not that many parts involved in changing bearings and seals. The hardest part is knocking out the old races and that is pretty simple. Plus you will learn something about your axles that may help you in the future. As others have said "watch some video's of it being done on YouTube".


----------



## HANGEYE (Feb 16, 2015)

Here ya go.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlICVmcZLzI&feature=player_detailpage


----------



## BigTerp (Feb 18, 2015)

Like others have said, not hard to DIY. I changed mine out last fall after I went to repack my bearings and noticed a few of my bearings had some corrosion. Have never replaced bearings before. Wasn't hard once I got over the fear of dinging up the new bearings. I got the old ones out with a punch and installed the new ones first with a block of wood tapping it easy and equally until the bearing was even with the hub. Then I used a water heater element socket to finish driving the bearing the rest of the way in. Worked perfectly.


----------

